# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Βοήθεια για επιλογή λέβητα αερίου

## ksekourastos

Είμαι καινούριος στο forum, αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post και ελπίζω να επέλεξα την σωστή κατηγορία.
Θέλω να βάλω φυσικό αέριο στο σπίτι μου και δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω και τι να προσέξω στην επιλογή λέβητα αερίου.
Έχω πάρει κάποιες προσφορές για τους λέβητες:
1) Immergas Victrix 24 kW
2) Buderus Logamax Plus GB022
3) Baxi Luna3 Comfort HT
4) VaillantTurbo Top 242 Pro 24 kW

- Θεωρείται κάποια από τις παραπάνω εταιρείες καλύτερη από τις άλλες?
- Γνωρίζει κάποιος τα μοντέλα αυτά?
- Αξίζει ο λέβητας συμπύκνωσης σε σχέση με τον απλό?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lastid

Θα ήθελα να κάνω κι εγώ επιπλέον μία ερώτηση εδώ, για να μην ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα:
Οι θερμοστάτες είναι ασύρματοι?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Είμαι καινούριος στο forum, αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post και ελπίζω να επέλεξα την σωστή κατηγορία.
> Θέλω να βάλω φυσικό αέριο στο σπίτι μου και δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω και τι να προσέξω στην επιλογή λέβητα αερίου.
> Έχω πάρει κάποιες προσφορές για τους λέβητες:
> 1) Immergas Victrix 24 kW
> 2) Buderus Logamax Plus GB022
> 3) Baxi Luna3 Comfort HT
> 4) VaillantTurbo Top 242 Pro 24 kW
> 
> - Θεωρείται κάποια από τις παραπάνω εταιρείες καλύτερη από τις άλλες?
> ...



Baxi με χίλια. Τον προτείνει φίλος που έχει εμπειρία σε αυτά.

----------


## stefstefan

ksekourastos
Στο σπίτι μου έχω βάλει προ 5ετίας και βάλε... ένα κορεάτικο της γνωστής KITURAMI...
από το οποίο βέβαια είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος από όλες τις πλευρές δλδ
-μικρό σε διαστάσεις... το έχω στο μπαλκόνι... δεν χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα λεβητοστάσιο
-στα 6-7 χρόνια συντήρηση μόνο μια φορά χωρίς να πάθει τπτ!!! έχω αλλάξει μόνο το μπεκάκι την δεύτερη χρονιά που το πήρα
-το γυρνάω όποτε γουστάρω σε αέριο σε περίπτωση που εγκαταστήσω στο σπίτι μου
-πολλές και διάφορες λειτουργίες π.χ. Λειτουργία απουσίας λόγω διακοπών-λειτουργία μπόιλερ ζεστού νερού-λειτουργία υπερβολικά βαρύ χειμώνα κτλ
-σαν ολοκληρωμένη μονάδα βγαίνει πιο φθηνά από τις απλές εγκαταστάσεις
-και φυσικά αθόρυβο σχεδόν

πάρε μια γεύση από τα λινκς: http://www.krb.co.kr/english/product...nstruction.php
http://www.climacontrol.gr/gr/oikoi.php
http://www.gassystem.gr/44D6920D.el.aspx

όταν το πήρα πολλοί με κατέκριναν λόγω του ότι ήταν κορεάτικο παρόλα αυτά εγώ έμεινα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος
και αν τα χαρακτήριζα με μία λέξη..... εγγύηση

παλαιότερα δούλευα και σε θερμουδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε να πάμε να επισκευάσουμε μονάδα κιτουράμι 
και ποτέ μου δεν άκουσα παράπονα από πελάτες για τις μονάδες αυτές.

lastid
Αν ρωτάς για τους θερμοστάτες του εσωτερικού χώρου από ότι ξέρω και μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια όχι... δεν γνωρίζω τώρα για τους καινούριους που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά αν κάποιοι είναι και ασύρματοι... αλλά και δε νομίζω...

----------

